# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Domo Bot 2000 is going open source

## the1domo

Domo Bot 2000 is going open source and the name is being changed to ArcheAge Bot 2000  :Smile: 
I am recruiting people who want to work on an open source ArcheAge bot I will be putting my current project up on github so please enjoy and also help with this project

----------


## Xafi_AA

I can be helper. I use Qt to interface and winapi to memory.

----------


## Vysse

I know VB.Net and a decent amount about memory editing. I need a bypass however to even touch that thing.

----------


## sparkk232

I can help you with it, I know C# and C++

----------


## archlord12345

i can help you, good with csharp c++ and lua pm me skype info

----------


## AutoScript

I can help. C++, auoit3, Most GUI scripting language i can use.

----------


## shakybones

> I can help. C++, auoit3, Most GUI scripting language i can use.



Ill help myself

----------

